# Footwear



## Janey (Aug 25, 2009)

I have type 2 diabetes and one of my major problems is my feet. In the past I have suffered with ulcers on both heels, which took almost two years to heal. I have torn both tendons due to the strain and consequently suffer balance problems, in addition my heels are constantly splitting and I spend a lot of time in dressings. For the last two years I have been wearing Crocs but wanted to let everybody know of a new type of footwear called Fit Flops. Originally designed to help people develop the muscles in the calves, thighs and buttocks, they do this by making you walk more on the ball and arch of your foot than on your heels, which is why I tried them. I have never had a more comfortable shoe, they keep me off my heels, help my balance, help my posture and help me walk properly instead of lurching about the place. Look them up, they have their own website, although a little pricy they are well worth every penny!


----------



## katie (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks Janey  Just had a quick look and they look soo comfortable! I might get a pair for when I go to australia, if they aren't tooo expensive


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks for that and welcome to the forum janey, they do look very comfy indeed


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't usually find flip flops comfortable to wear. just wear them on holiday and occasionly in the summer here.

Do you have the ones without the between the toes bit, because I don't think they like us diabetics to wear those kind of shoes. But I guess your podiatrist has said that they are ok.


----------



## katie (Aug 25, 2009)

i accidentally bought some   they are for aus so theyre allowed I think!?   I'll let you know if they are any good nikki.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

katie said:


> i accidentally bought some   they are for aus so theyre allowed I think!?   I'll let you know if they are any good nikki.



How can you ACCIDENTLY buy something Twin??


----------



## katie (Aug 25, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> How can you ACCIDENTLY buy something Twin??



haha! well i was thinking "I cant afford ANYTHING" but couldn't help but click 'buy'.  I call that an accident


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

katie said:


> haha! well i was thinking "I cant afford ANYTHING" but couldn't help but click 'buy'.  I call that an accident



God I do that daily lol


----------



## katie (Aug 25, 2009)

lol thought you might.

I got them from here btw guys: http://www.lookatmycrazyshoes.com
It's the cheapest place I found them.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

katie said:


> lol thought you might.
> 
> I got them from here btw guys: http://www.lookatmycrazyshoes.com
> It's the cheapest place I found them.



ooo I'll have a look now then ... cheers Twin


----------



## katie (Aug 25, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ooo I'll have a look now then ... cheers Twin



try not to spend too much lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 25, 2009)

I've heard of them, and I think they are going to be a bit of a craze! 

Thanks for the tip Janey.

Katie I don't think Addict needs any pointers in buying stuff online, you two need to spend wisely, or at least only spend your cash on cheese & wine (or Vodka)


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> I've heard of them, and I think they are going to be a bit of a craze!
> 
> Thanks for the tip Janey.
> 
> Katie I don't think Addict needs any pointers in buying stuff online, you two need to spend wisely, or at least only spend your cash on cheese & wine (or Vodka)



Ahem Ross !! Cheese and Vodka for me please , although I did buy 18 bottles of Becks  for ?5 because I spent over ?30.00 online in Tesco , Bargain


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 25, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem Ross !! Cheese and Vodka for me please , although I did buy 18 bottles of Becks  for ?5 because I spent over ?30.00 online in Tesco , Bargain



Another danger of online shoppping too much booze (is there such a thing?) 

Anyway the party is defo at your gaff now girl, trampoline, cheese and loads a lager!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Another danger of online shoppping too much booze (is there such a thing?)
> 
> Anyway the party is defo at your gaff now girl, trampoline, cheese and loads a lager!!



Hahaha hardly lots of lager !! especially with you alcoholics !! I better buy some more then lol  you're not having any of my mature cheddar tho !!


----------



## katie (Aug 25, 2009)

omg us 3 together at AMs house drinking beer and eating cheese? sounds awesome!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

katie said:


> omg us 3 together at AMs house drinking beer and eating cheese? sounds awesome!



Hahaha yeah cool ..... and the trampoline lol


----------



## katie (Aug 25, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha yeah cool ..... and the trampoline lol



 even better


----------



## DiabeticDave (Aug 26, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> How can you ACCIDENTLY buy something Twin??



It's a woman thing.........most of you have these 'accidents'......


----------



## Caroline (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi janey, and welcome, thanks for info on shoes. I always had problems with shoes, but now I get min from Cosey Feet, they are the best shoes I've ever had

I can't wear flip flops with the bit between the toes, they rub too much. I guess advice varies on these things from area to area as my podiatrist told me to stick with the type of shoes I am currently wearing.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 26, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> It's a woman thing.........most of you have these 'accidents'......



You sound just like my husband, now I'm worried...


----------



## Janey (Aug 26, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I don't usually find flip flops comfortable to wear. just wear them on holiday and occasionly in the summer here.
> 
> Do you have the ones without the between the toes bit, because I don't think they like us diabetics to wear those kind of shoes. But I guess your podiatrist has said that they are ok.



Although most styles are of the flip flop variety they do make others, I have a pair of an ordinary sandal type, called freeway, and also have a suede covered pair, a little like clogs, for the winter.


----------

